# telracs in india....



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

since i figure the thing people are most interested in is the taj mahal, here it is very early on a very hazy morning....










everyone wants this shot...



















see, crebel, i was really there


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome back and thanks for starting the pictures thread. I wonder what did you like the most as a gift from India!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow.  India.  Good for you, Scarlet.  When were you there?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Must've been awesome to be there and see it for yourself!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Great pics.  Actually I like the "feeling" the haze provides.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

These are cool! Please post more!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks!  Pulling up a chair and waiting for more!


----------



## CarmenConnects (Oct 15, 2012)

Lovely photos, hope you ahd a wonderful time there.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm having issues with photobucket, so now we've moved to shutterfly....

us in the rickshaw in Chandi Chowk, New Dehli









pictures taken while in the rickshaw


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting more photos!  Their electrical system looks dangerous!  No wonder they have problems. 

How fun to ride in a rickshaw!  I imagine that was quite an adventure!

Please post more photos.  I'm sure others are enjoying them as much as I am.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I would be frightened by all those wires overhead too.. And good to see the infamous rickshaw after reading about your harrowing adventures in it Twin.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

rickshaw traffic jam


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Interesting that so much of the signage includes english.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

crebel said:


> Interesting that so much of the signage includes english.


Not when you consider that India was once a possession of the British East India Company and later the English Crown (1612 to 1947). English remains to this day one of India's two official languages, with Hindi being the other.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Rickshaw roof looks short, y'all are crouched down a bit.  I wouldn't want to be in one in a hard rain!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Are these different aspects of the same place?  What is it?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

above is the gateway to Hanuman's tomb. below is the tomb building itself....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


>


Very good!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

and now we move on to the qutab minar.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

scarlet telracs, these are beautiful. thank you for sharing.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What are these places?  The reddish stone structure looks interesting.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

both pictures are varanasi, taken from the ganges river. notice the flames? those are


Spoiler



cremations being done


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What's the story on these?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Is this where the cremations occur?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Is this where the cremations occur?


I hadn't remembered the previous photos, you may be right. Maybe Scarlet will explain....


----------

